# Isopropyl alcohol...



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

Is it okay to use it as a cleaning agent for reels?


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

Alcohol will dry out moisture, but it is pretty unforgiving on plastic, in my estimation. Be careful where you put it, and it goes without saying to make sure you lubricate once you finish cleaning with it...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The Shimano guys reccomend it.

It is safe to use with the plastics on the reel


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I was told the same thing last night^^^^ Rubbing alcohol is great for cleaning inside the reel. I was told the best thing is gun scrubber and a can of duster to blow it out. Just try not to use the gun scrubber in the house. It does have a smell that tends to linger.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

SeaY'all said:


> I was told the same thing last night^^^^ Rubbing alcohol is great for cleaning inside the reel. I was told the best thing is gun scrubber and a can of duster to blow it out. Just try not to use the gun scrubber in the house. It does have a smell that tends to linger.


Never used gun scrubber on a reel because I tear them down to clean but if you use it, be sure to get the plastic safe! The original will turn your plastic into a pile of melted goo.


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the input... I have been using it for years, but quickly realized that it wasn't mentioned by anyone on this board and I was starting to second guess myself.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

I allways though alcohol was the way to go but my reel mechanic says to use lighter fluid?????


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I always used zippo lighter fluid. (not BBQ)


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I normally use acetone for metal parts. As far as the painted parts, I hand scrub them with dawn and a tooth brush then use an air compressor dialed down to 50-60 psi to blow dry all parts. This way you don't mess up the paint but the dawn will cut the gunk.


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

*zippo*



cfulbright said:


> I always used zippo lighter fluid. (not BBQ)


x2


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

george.maness86 said:


> I normally use acetone for metal parts. As far as the painted parts, I hand scrub them with dawn and a tooth brush then use an air compressor dialed down to 50-60 psi to blow dry all parts. This way you don't mess up the paint but the dawn will cut the gunk.


 this.


----------

